# Sapphire Trixx boost scaling for other AMD cards?



## puma99dk| (May 21, 2020)

I am currently using my Sapphire Radeon RX 590 Nitro+ Special Edition 8GB and the trixx software offer boost with scaling which is really great is this technology and I am wondering if this feature is available for like PowerColor cards too¿






Because from what I hear the trixx software is locked for Sapphire cards only I am not sure if this is true doe.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 21, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> I am currently using my Sapphire Radeon RX 590 Nitro+ Special Edition 8GB and the trixx software offer boost with scaling which is really great is this technology and I am wondering if this feature is available for like PowerColor cards too¿
> 
> View attachment 156121
> 
> Because from what I hear the trixx software is locked for Sapphire cards only I am not sure if this is true doe.


With AMD Radeon driver's most AMD card's can use a feature called Radeon boost that also does dynamic motion based resolution scaling.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 21, 2020)

@theoneandonlymrk do you have a review on how to use this and how good it is compared to Sapphire boost


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 21, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> @theoneandonlymrk do you have a review on how to use this and how good it is compared to Sapphire boost


No sorry, sapphire probably uses boost indirectly though I doubt they made it separately.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 21, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> No sorry, sapphire probably uses boost indirectly though I doubt they made it separately.



I like that it's really easy to use with a slider when is activated.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 21, 2020)

Don't think these boost methods differ. The card has hardware capabilities and the software just adds some brand sauce over it.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 21, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Don't think these boost methods differ. The card has hardware capabilities and the software just adds some brand sauce over it.



My RX 590 with trixx boost set to about 85% for 4K makes my card perform like my old GTX 1080 Ti did but this card is more silent

I forgot to add this is in Mafia II: Definitive Edition on High settings I am setting simular like performance.


----------



## EarthDog (May 21, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Don't think these boost methods differ. The card has hardware capabilities and the software just adds some brand sauce over it.


This. Pretty sure it uses the same thing to do the same work as the option in the AMD driver. That ability from Trixx came after AMD put it in their drivers/software so.... I think it is the same thing.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 21, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> My RX 590 with trixx boost set to about 85% for 4K makes my card perform like my old GTX 1080 Ti did but this card is more silent
> 
> I forgot to add this is in Mafia II: Definitive Edition on High settings I am setting simular like performance.



Okay so then you've got bad eyes or your view distance is not suited for the resolution.

I mean, there is no magic like that in graphics. Something's gonna give and usually it is internal res, which is exactly what it does here. Can you get USED to it, sure. And then you may perceive it as similar. This is also not DLSS that actually has a quality increase it scales down from. Doesn't make it a bad thing though... but let's be realistic.


----------



## Final_Fighter (May 21, 2020)

its different than what amd is doing with radeon boost. one is changing the resolution during movements while one is doing it constantly. sapphire was also doing this before amd put radeon boost in the drivers. its pretty nice to use with week procs. if you have a scenario where you are cpu limited you can have the image rendered in 4k or 1440p and it will take a load off the cpu. to make it easy on the gpu just make sure to turn the performance slider down.


----------

